# C. walkeriana alba



## Phred (Apr 25, 2021)

Another one of my walkeriana alba in bloom... smells great.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 25, 2021)

Very nice one!


----------



## SouthPark (Apr 25, 2021)

Excellent photo and beautiful flowers. Very tidy side-lobes orientation.


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 25, 2021)

So beautiful!


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2021)

White walkers make my heart beat faster. If you ever EVER have a division, I'd love
to give it a home in my gh.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2021)

nice flower


----------



## spes1959 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hi Phred can you tell me if you follow the instructions of Charles and Margaret L. Baker about Cattleya Walkeriana?
Winter days average 74-76F (23-24C), and nights average 50-53F (10-12C), with a diurnal range of 23-24F (13C).
Thank you so much for your answer


----------



## Phred (Jan 3, 2022)

spes1959 said:


> Hi Phred can you tell me if you follow the instructions of Charles and Margaret L. Baker about Cattleya Walkeriana?
> Winter days average 74-76F (23-24C), and nights average 50-53F (10-12C), with a diurnal range of 23-24F (13C).
> Thank you so much for your answer


Hello spes1959,
I do not follow Charles Baker’s culture recommendations for C. walkeriana... I am familiar with them but because I grow in the house I don’t have the luxury of adjusting my conditions to my plants. I have about 4000 Paphiopedilum and about 150 C. walkeriana and they’re all in the same area. The heat is set at 72°F for the winter and the temperature only varies up/down a couple degrees as the furnace cycles on and off. I water November through February with no fertilizer and in March I start to fertilize. Somewhere around the middle of April, when temperatures are no longer dipping below 45°F, I put the walkers outside for the summer. I leave them outside until the temperatures start dipping back down below 45°F which is generally around mid October.


----------



## spes1959 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks Phred your experience and knowledge on walkers comforts me. Thank you and I congratulate you again for the wonderful collection you have


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 3, 2022)

you are the master!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 4, 2022)

Phred said:


> ... smells great.


And looks gorgeously!


----------



## GuRu (Jan 4, 2022)

Fred, I saw your thread not before now but I think belated said is better than never said.....these white flowers are great, a real feast for the eyes.



Phred said:


> ........I have about 4000 Paphiopedilum and about 150 C. walkeriana .........


Wow, that's what I call an impressive collection.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 4, 2022)

Fred, because of you I am trying a new batch of walkies on your method of leca in clay pots. Wish me luck!


----------



## spes1959 (Mar 14, 2022)

Phred said:


> Hello spes1959,
> I do not follow Charles Baker’s culture recommendations for C. walkeriana... I am familiar with them but because I grow in the house I don’t have the luxury of adjusting my conditions to my plants. I have about 4000 Paphiopedilum and about 150 C. walkeriana and they’re all in the same area. The heat is set at 72°F for the winter and the temperature only varies up/down a couple degrees as the furnace cycles on and off. I water November through February with no fertilizer and in March I start to fertilize. Somewhere around the middle of April, when temperatures are no longer dipping below 45°F, I put the walkers outside for the summer. I leave them outside until the temperatures start dipping back down below 45°F which is generally around mid October.
> View attachment 31503
> View attachment 31504


Hi Phred I would like to ask you in which media you grow your Walkeriana and with what type of pot do you use, thanks


----------



## Carmella.carey (Mar 14, 2022)

Phred said:


> Hello spes1959,
> I do not follow Charles Baker’s culture recommendations for C. walkeriana... I am familiar with them but because I grow in the house I don’t have the luxury of adjusting my conditions to my plants. I have about 4000 Paphiopedilum and about 150 C. walkeriana and they’re all in the same area. The heat is set at 72°F for the winter and the temperature only varies up/down a couple degrees as the furnace cycles on and off. I water November through February with no fertilizer and in March I start to fertilize. Somewhere around the middle of April, when temperatures are no longer dipping below 45°F, I put the walkers outside for the summer. I leave them outside until the temperatures start dipping back down below 45°F which is generally around mid October.
> View attachment 31503
> View attachment 31504


How do you water all those pots?
Patrick


----------



## Phred (Mar 15, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> How do you water all those pots?
> Patrick


Hi Carmella.carey
In the winter I water my walkers one at a time at the sink... every 4 days no fertilizer. In the summer I put them outside and water them with the garden hose.


DrLeslieEe said:


> Fred, because of you I am trying a new batch of walkies on your method of leca in clay pots. Wish me luck!


Hi Leslie
Sorry for the incredibly long delay in responding. Good luck... I have no doubt you will be successful 


spes1959 said:


> Hi Phred I would like to ask you in which media you grow your Walkeriana and with what type of pot do you use, thanks


Hi spes1959
All of my walkeriana are potted in clay pots in clay pebbles... the brand I get here is called Hydroton. It’s the same as Leca. I’m experimenting growing some in clay pots with New Zealand tree fern which seems to be working out so far. They both dry out pretty fast which is important for walkers... see attached photos.


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 15, 2022)

What kind of lights do you use to grow the Cattleya walkeriana


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 16, 2022)

Excellent Phred. The White Walker is beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2022)

First orchid I ever noticed, at Kerry Richard's A World of Orchids. Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phred (Mar 19, 2022)

Paphman910 said:


> What kind of lights do you use to grow the Cattleya walkeriana


Hi Paphman910
In the winter I grow my walkers under cheap two row LED shop lights from Walmart. 50000K... on at 10am and off at 11pm. In the summer I grow them outdoors under a couple layers of 50% white shade cloth.


----------



## Karp60 (Mar 19, 2022)

Just like fallen snow ! Beautiful.


----------

